

Did you fall for the Google Chrome iOS smoke and mirrors? - tomerific
http://www.allthatiknow.com/2012/07/did-you-fall-for-the-google-chrome-ios-smoke-and-mirrors/

======
Codhisattva
It's unusual for Google to compete solely on UI/UX but there it is.

~~~
tomerific
I wonder if Google Chrome for iOS was some joke? I've got to believe that no
Google developer in their right mind would have taken ownership for this kind
of project! It is a 5 minute app!!!

~~~
Codhisattva
Well to be fair to Google - UIWebView wraps WebKit and Google is a
contributor. So - technically speaking - Google has written a lot of the guts
of Chrome for iOS.

